# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  When Lucid dreaming do you remember your dream world?

## Diamondec

Mine seems to be pretty stable until I start walking down the hill near my house. Another thing, I often remember certain places from other lucid dreaming experiences. In fact, one time a woman asked how come I knew so much about that world. It was interesting. I also tend to have weird or scary dreams sometimes however for the most part I can control it. In another post I talked about some of the dreams I have had because I wondered if other people had similar occurrences. I found the best way to control lucid dreaming is to close my eyes and dream what happens next and then go back to Lucid dreaming mode. Furthermore, by doing this I have had hours of Lucid dreaming experiences. Still, I wonder what other people's Lucid dreaming world look like is it possible they are similar. 

My world is pretty big with continents. However, I have only been to a small part of my world. In my dream neighborhood there some guy named the dream king and a clock with bells that sounds the hours. Sometimes the courts get somewhat filled with water and people ride in boats, and I create a boat using my dream abilities. However, it always so small. conception of size tend to be an issue for me. Any suggestions?

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Well...oh, I get it!  Well, mostly ALL of my dreams are in a different place.  Perhaps they're SUPPOSED to be the same place-like my school, but they're rarely in the same place.  I have remembered a person from a lucid before in another lucid, though.  Todd, an orphan.  I asked where he was!

As to the boat thing, I got this!  Make your boat like normal.  Then, if it still is small, back off a bit, and put your arms "against" it on its outtermost sides (like when you "squish" someone from far away), then move them slowly outward, invisioning it getting bigger.  Maybe close your eyes.  That should work  ::D: .

----------


## Diamondec

Thanks I'll try that. Next time I dream about boats. Unfortunately, I am now have trouble with having dreams I can't remember. However, I think this is because I have been pushing myself to hard to go into Lucid dreaming mode. I going to try a recorded voice saying go into LD mode and not worry about it and see what happens. Also I going to start to write down what my dream world looks like right away from now on and write descriptions of it and hopefully someone will recognize something. Then I know that sometimes people dream of the same place.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> Thanks I'll try that. Next time I dream about boats. Unfortunately, I am now have trouble with having dreams I can't remember. However, I think this is because I have been pushing myself to hard to go into Lucid dreaming mode. I going to try a recorded voice saying go into LD mode and not worry about it and see what happens. Also I going to start to write down what my dream world looks like right away from now on and write descriptions of it and hopefully someone will recognize something. Then I know that sometimes people dream of the same place.



COOL!  In my dream journal, I do scene descriptions.  I give it its own color: this.  No one else seems to do it, but personally I wish people would do this in their DJ, because I like to invision dreams, and at least want an idea as to what it looks like.

----------

